# how much???



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am new to this thread but myself and my hubby were wondering if anyone has had icsi abroad and how much it costs for the treatment?? in either spain or cyprus??

thanks melita xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there Melita 

We have an abroadies chat thread whic you may find useful to you. Pop over there and say hello. The girls over there are lovely and I am sure you'll get some good advice. Here's the link to the latest chat 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171493.270

Good luck 

Rachel x


----------

